# Babylone Garden for Cherry Red Shrimp!



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi every one,

Here is my nano tank for cherry shrimps, it was hung inside my bigger tank "Tropica Corner" to use every good & stable condition as fertilizer, temp. , lighting...two tank are intercommunicated each other....









You can see a part of "tropica corner" here...


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thats cool, Ive never seen that before. You should put up another pic that shows the bigger tank with the smaller one in it.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I agree with K20A2, it's very cool and very unique. Very smart in fact to save on the filtration unit as well as heating and others. Looks very good too. I'd also like to see a picture of the 'whole' unit.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

> You should put up another pic that shows the bigger tank with the smaller one in it.





> I'd also like to see a picture of the 'whole' unit.


I will show you my bigger tank with the smaller in side.
From the front:








and from right side...








Some cherry red shrimp pics:
with tonina:








riccia...








the young boy by mini-fissidens rock...








a couple...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, very fun tank(s)


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool, It's aquarium picture in picture.


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

That's so neat, never saw someone do that before! Your fissidens looks great btw I wish mine got that big.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank for your comments, 
I have one strange guest in this tank, the red-nosed shrimp that I took from a pond near by...








Have luch with master of the tank..








Some fissidens and one kind of moss I collect from nature...


----------

